# New Smoker



## rookie (Sep 30, 2005)

I just smoked my first half chicken it was real good Im wanting to do a pork butt how much charcoal should I start with and how much wood chips should I use should I soak the wood chips in water or use them dry.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome Rookie,

Since you are asking about the amount of charcoal to use, I'm assuming that you are using a charcoal smoker.  Check out the thread on charcoal smokers. I think alot of you questions will be answered there.


----------



## wakespray1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Novice smoker from NorCal. Working out of 3 homemade UDS. Thankx for the tips Jeff. Good Stuff.


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2014)

Good morning and welcome to the forum. Post some pictures of your smoker so we can better help you.

Gary S


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome, see ya around the forum !


----------

